# Wert aus Datenbank auslesen und an JavaScript übergeben



## as333 (29. August 2009)

Hi,

gibt es einen einfachen Weg einen Wert aus einer MySQL-Datenbank auszulesen und diesen Wert dann an ein Java Script zu übergeben?

Den Wert habe ich ausgelesen und in einer PHP Session-Variable gespeichert.


----------



## ZodiacXP (29. August 2009)

as333 hat gesagt.:


> gibt es einen einfachen Weg einen Wert aus einer MySQL-Datenbank auszulesen und diesen Wert dann an ein Java Script zu übergeben?



Antwort: 





as333 hat gesagt.:


> ausgelesen und in einer PHP Session-Variable gespeichert.



Noch ein passendes echo und die Sache ist getan.


----------



## as333 (29. August 2009)

Hi ZodiacXP,

wie meinst du das mit dem echo und es ist getan.

ich habe folgende Variable.

```
$test=$_SESSION['javatest'];
```

Soll ich jetzt einfach 

```
echo $test;
```
machen?

Aber wie bekomme ich den Wert dann beim Java Script eingefügt?


----------



## ZodiacXP (29. August 2009)

as333 hat gesagt.:


> Aber wie bekomme ich den Wert dann beim Java Script eingefügt?



Indem du den Wert in JavaScript einfügst:

```
echo '<script type="text/javascript"> foo = ' . $variable . '; </script>';
```


----------



## as333 (29. August 2009)

Hi ZodiacXP,

also ich wollte es mal hierbei ausprobieren:


```
$variable="12/31/2009 7:00 PM";
echo '<script type="text/javascript"> foo = ' . $variable . '; </script>';
```

Bei TargetDate soll die Variable eingetragen werden.


```
<script language="JavaScript">
TargetDate = "12/31/2009 7:00 PM";
BackColor = "palegreen";
ForeColor = "navy";
CountActive = true;
CountStepper = -1;
LeadingZero = true;
DisplayFormat = "%%D%% Days, %%H%% Hours, %%M%% Minutes, %%S%% Seconds.";
FinishMessage = "It is finally here!";
</script>
<script language="JavaScript" src="test.js"></script>
```

Wenn ich das echo dort hineinschreibe funktioniert es nicht.
Kenne mich leider auch nicht so gut mit JavaScript aus.


----------



## ZodiacXP (29. August 2009)

as333 hat gesagt.:


> ```
> <script language="JavaScript">
> TargetDate = "12/31/2009 7:00 PM";
> BackColor = "palegreen";
> ...



Wie sieht denn der zugehörige PHP-Code aus, um diesen Abschnitt des JavaScripts zu erstellen?



as333 hat gesagt.:


> Kenne mich leider auch nicht so gut mit JavaScript aus.



Das ist schlecht. Da musst du unbedingt dran arbeiten. Schon so etwas einfaches wie Variablen sollte dir aber in Funktionsweise und Gültigkeit bekannt sein von PHP.

btw: Die Ausgabe von


as333 hat gesagt.:


> ```
> $variable="12/31/2009 7:00 PM";
> echo '<script type="text/javascript"> foo = ' . $variable . '; </script>';
> ```


sieht man nirgendwo in deinem Auszug.


----------



## as333 (30. August 2009)

ZodiacXP hat gesagt.:


> Wie sieht denn der zugehörige PHP-Code aus, um diesen Abschnitt des JavaScripts zu erstellen?



Was meinst du damit?

Ich wollte zuerst eigentlich nur die Variable in dem JavaScript Code verwenden.


```
$variable="12/31/2009 7:00 PM";
echo '<script type="text/javascript"> foo = ' . $variable . '; </script>';
```

Es soll einfach hierbei der fixe Ausdruck durch die Variable ersetzt werden.


```
TargetDate = "12/31/2009 7:00 PM";
```

Sodass wenn die Variable geändert wird automatisch die JS Variable TargetDate geändert wird.


----------



## marvinlol (30. August 2009)

mach doch einfach:


```
<script language="JavaScript">
TargetDate = "'.$_SESSION['javatest'].'";
BackColor = "palegreen";
ForeColor = "navy";
CountActive = true;
CountStepper = -1;
LeadingZero = true;
DisplayFormat = "%%D%% Days, %%H%% Hours, %%M%% Minutes, %%S%% Seconds.";
FinishMessage = "It is finally here!";
</script>
<script language="JavaScript" src="test.js"></script>
```


----------



## as333 (30. August 2009)

Hi marvinlol,

genau das war das erste was ich versucht hatte.
Ging aber leider nicht.


----------



## marvinlol (30. August 2009)

probier mal:


```
<script language="JavaScript">
TargetDate = "'.$test.'";
BackColor = "palegreen";
ForeColor = "navy";
CountActive = true;
CountStepper = -1;
LeadingZero = true;
DisplayFormat = "%%D%% Days, %%H%% Hours, %%M%% Minutes, %%S%% Seconds.";
FinishMessage = "It is finally here!";
</script>
<script language="JavaScript" src="test.js"></script>
```

aus..vielleicht klappt das ja ..


----------



## ZodiacXP (30. August 2009)

as333 hat gesagt.:


> Was meinst du damit?



Diese hoffentlich nicht ernst gemeinte Frage werde ich einmal darauf zurückführen, dass es schon sehr spät ist.

Also nochmal: Wie sieht denn der zugehörige PHP-Code aus, um diesen Abschnitt des JavaScripts zu erstellen?

_Ganz wichtige Frage:_ Woher kommen diese Zeilen?

Was machst du dabei mit PHP?



as333 hat gesagt.:


> Hi marvinlol,
> 
> genau das war das erste was ich versucht hatte.
> Ging aber leider nicht.



Und wie sieht nun dein Versuch aus, nachdem ich dir gesagt hab, dass man nur ein echo braucht?



> <script language="JavaScript">
> TargetDate = "'.$test.'";



Wird nicht gehen, da der String sicherlich nicht mit " beginnt - vor allem: Wo ist das echo?

Ich wette deine eigentliche Frage ist: "Wie bringt man PHP in HTML ein?" - das ist absolute Grundlage.
Ein Tutorial tut hier ganz gut: http://tut.php-quake.net/de/output.html


----------



## as333 (30. August 2009)

Hi ZodiacXP,



ZodiacXP hat gesagt.:


> Ich wette deine eigentliche Frage ist: "Wie bringt man PHP in HTML ein?" - das ist absolute Grundlage.
> Ein Tutorial tut hier ganz gut: http://tut.php-quake.net/de/output.html



Da liegts du aber definitiv falsch!

Also das echo hatte ich hier einegfügt:


```
<script language="JavaScript">
TargetDate = <?php echo '<script type="text/javascript"> foo = ' . $variable . '; </script>'; ?>
BackColor = "palegreen";
ForeColor = "navy";
CountActive = true;
CountStepper = -1;
LeadingZero = true;
DisplayFormat = "%%D%% Days, %%H%% Hours, %%M%% Minutes, %%S%% Seconds.";
FinishMessage = "It is finally here!";
</script>
<script language="JavaScript" src="test.js"></script>
```

Und das ging nicht.
Scheinbar ist es ja doch nicht so leicht.

Den kompletten Code nur in JavaScript gibt hier:
http://www.hashemian.com/tools/javascript-countdown.htm

Ich will ja eigentlich nur ausprobieren ob es irgendwie auf einfache Weise möglich ist Daten aus einer MySQL-Datenbank in einen vorhanden JavaScript Code einzufügen.

Wäre über jede Antwort erfreut.


----------



## ZodiacXP (30. August 2009)

as333 hat gesagt.:


> Da liegts du aber definitiv falsch!



Anscheinend nicht  Schon die Ausgabe von deinem angesehen? (Sei $variable = 5)

```
<script language="JavaScript">
TargetDate = <script type="text/javascript"> foo = 5; </script>
BackColor = "palegreen";
ForeColor = "navy";
CountActive = true;
CountStepper = -1;
LeadingZero = true;
DisplayFormat = "%%D%% Days, %%H%% Hours, %%M%% Minutes, %%S%% Seconds.";
FinishMessage = "It is finally here!";
</script>
```

Sieht so aus als wäre da etwas zu viel ^^ Wenn du jetzt deine Grundlagen in HTML anstrengst weist du was falsch gelaufen ist.



as333 hat gesagt.:


> Ich will ja eigentlich nur ausprobieren ob es irgendwie auf einfache Weise möglich ist Daten aus einer MySQL-Datenbank in einen vorhanden JavaScript Code einzufügen.



Einfach die überschüssigen Ausgaben aus dem echo von PHP herausnehmen und das war es.


----------

